# Which brake line / mk2 brake upgrade.



## mk2 boss (Oct 6, 2012)

I am having trouble finding info on what brake line to use for a 91 GTI mk2 8v going to mk3 2.0 front brake upgrade. If I use the stock mk2 brake line, it seems too small and bends too much. It forms an 'S' shape and seems like its just too hard of a bend for it to be normal. 
If I use the mk3 lines, they are too long and twist up. Nothing crazy but I'm afraid of the wheel hitting it or that the right line will be pushed too far into the pulleys. Is there a brake line that will be in between so it wont bend to hard but not long enough to twist up? I'm have searched but most searches come up regarding calipers and rotors, nothing on lines.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

What BBK is going on your car?


----------



## mk2 boss (Oct 6, 2012)

petethepug said:


> What BBK is going on your car?


Sorry, I had the wrong info on there.. Its a 91 MK2 gti, and I got the 2.0 setup from a 97 gti mk3. So I'm using 2.0 brakes front/rear from mk3. I have no issues with the rear though.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Gotcha, your installing the girling 54 calipers up front (256x20 rotors) and just slightly larger 38mm girling rear set up (226x10 rotors). You'll have to run the longer Mk III lines and tie them back against the strut. Had to do the same on my g60.

If you've gone this far go a little further. 
http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?228341-Audi-S2-Brakes-on-a-Mk2-Golf-Photos!

Get the aluminum Mk IV rear calipers that wont seize and bolt on. $91 and they're *POWDER COATED *red from Rock Auto.
You'll need to use your Mk II brackets but can sell the MK IV powder coated brackets to make up for the $38.50 core charge in that $91 purchase.

http://www.rockauto.com/dbphp/x,car...4,d,2004_AUDI_TT_QUATTRO_3.2L_V6_Caliper.html









Again, if your running 15" rims or larger you'll be able to go to the girling 60 dual piston calipers and the Corrado g60 discs for the cheap. eBay has the girling 60 (w/ bracket) for as little as $60 including core charge. MAKE SURE YOUR GET A LEFT AND RIGHT SIDE!
Left: VW# 447 615 123 Right: VW# 447 615 124

Right now you can go to Rock Auto and get a set of Girling 60 re pops from Centric WITH the brackets AND the pads for $168 both sides!! Par # CENTRIC Part # 14233062 & CENTRIC Part # 14233061. 
http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raf...e=1009426&parttype=1736&a=Ad+Code+RSSW1009426










Now your talking powder coated rear Audi TT bolt on brake, Massive Audi calipers on lighter VW discs for $259 and a little shipping cost. I saved so much dough that I had this guy

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Caliper-Shop?_trksid=p2047675.l2563 

Disassemble and powder coat the girling 60 to match the Mk IV calipers that were just done in Porsche yellow. There's no other place you can get powder coated calipers for $91 right now.


----------

